# color to blue= blue?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

my mismatch Egyptian swift pair up with one of my homer hen ...he is a very colorful bird...she is a blue bar their first round bluebar and darkcheck???
this lost me  no white, no walnut color...just blue how did this happen.
these baby is his ..their beak is smaller and they fly like daddy 

p.s. i didn't approve of this pair up ..it just happen








Her









Him









Youngs


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It is because he is blue based. The brown color is either opal, stencil, or bronze (probably not opal as I think I see a tail bar). It just didn't get passed down to the kids.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It is because he is blue based. The brown color is either opal, stencil, or bronze (probably not opal as I think I see a tail bar). It *just didn't get passed down to the kids*.


soo....it can ...??


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

He look like a HAWK.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

blongboy said:


> soo....it can ...??


Yes. I'm assuming it is recessive. If you mate the daughters back to dad you may get more that look like him or similar.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yes. I'm assuming it is recessive. If you mate the daughters back to dad you may get more that look like him or similar.


so i have to mate him to her daughters ...so i wont have any with the bluebar hen right?


----------

